# Burn treatment



## kjohnson (Aug 3, 2011)

I code both the facility and professional charges in our ER. When a patient comes in with burns, it is generally our nursing staff who applies the dressings. My question is, if it is the nursing staff doing the procedure, is it correct or incorrect to allow the clinician to charge as well? My take is that he isn't doing the procedure, so he shouldn't be able to bill for it, but since our nurses are, the facility can charge 16020. Any opinions would be helpful! Thanks!!


----------



## Mojo (Aug 3, 2011)

I agree with your assessment. Code the professional fee of burn care if the provider performs it.

Per Supercoder.com: 
When the 16000 services are used, the physician must perform the services.  If the physician assesses the burn and then instructs the nurse to simply dress the wound–a common ED scenario–you cannot report a burn care code.


----------

